# Bad Work



## Squench (Dec 23, 2006)

In the service game, there never seems to be a shortage of bad workmanship I have to repair.
Two days in a row I had one silly call after the next. 
First call... guy had no hot water anywhere in the house, but had hot/warm water coming out the cold side. He had a dusty circ pump at the W/H and I could hear it humming away. I went outside and opened the hose bibb, and HOT water came out. His sprinklers kicked on while I was there, and just for giggs I felt the water..HOT!!
I knocked the dust off of his circ pump to find it had been installed backwards.  

Next call...T+P popping off, but only when it's cold outside. Another "plumber" was out there for the same problem but couldn't fix it. He installed a new T+P valve, an expansion tank, and a new single element thermostat. 
First thing I did was check his PSI...95.
Then I look at the heater. Expansion tank with a 40 PSI pre-charge on the HOT side and the thermostat (set at 120) is hovering at least 1/2" off the tank rendering 140 degree water.  

Next day...A leak in the ceiling had been repaired by a "plumber" a few months ago and after re-sheetrocking, had returned to drip through into the kitchen. I tore open the ceiling to find a pin-hole pipe leak in a 1" copper line, with a repair made by a cross-section of rubber coupling and two hose clamps. 
I almost burst out laughing when I saw it, and I should have thrown that other guy under the bus, but I played it off and got paid. I didn't want to get in the middle of that. I never know how to tell homeowners that the last "plumber" was an idiot. 

All you bad plumbers ...STOP IT!!! 
There...I feel better.


----------



## a1plumbingyakim (Jun 21, 2006)

it's everywhere... 

a house waste plumbed with sch 40 pvc with pressure fittings...

just recently a house plumbed hot and cold in pvc

a house a contractor did his own plumbing with san tees on their back picking up toilets with reverse grade only supported about every 12-15 feet (he ended up in court with the homeowners)

water heaters on concrete with no pad

copper male adapters right into galvanized fittings

and then there is mobile homes................


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

Squench said:


> In the service game, there never seems to be a shortage of bad workmanship I have to repair.
> Two days in a row I had one silly call after the next.
> First call... guy had no hot water anywhere in the house, but had hot/warm water coming out the cold side. He had a dusty circ pump at the W/H and I could hear it humming away. I went outside and opened the hose bibb, and HOT water came out. His sprinklers kicked on while I was there, and just for giggs I felt the water..HOT!!
> I knocked the dust off of his circ pump to find it had been installed backwards.
> ...




you should be thanking the bad plumbers. without them, you'd habe to work hard for a living.


----------



## ets80 (Jan 1, 2013)

Always has been and always will be bad plumbers, never going to go away. Be happy that will always keep the good plumbers busy.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Thread is from 2006 dude!


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

The roofer went around the plumbing section tonight like a damn mortician, exhuming old threads to make worthless comments. At first, I was all excited, thinking the plumbing forum had come alive, but, alas, no.


----------



## 5starbuilders (Jan 22, 2011)

Three things that did not change since 2006

1# payday is on Friday 
2# It still goes downhill
3# Don't bite your finger nails


----------



## Squench (Dec 23, 2006)

Yep ... 6 years later!!
Sharkbite 90* on a tub spout 

double F'n facepalm


----------



## MAULEMALL (May 16, 2010)

Now that is a bidet.. :whistling


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Squench said:


> Yep ... 6 years later!!
> Sharkbite 90* on a tub spout
> 
> double F'n facepalm


Did the lady have to pay you extra for that feature?


----------



## Squench (Dec 23, 2006)

HA! I wish I would have thought to say that! Instead I threw the const plumber under the bus as an idiot an told her she was stuck with it or whip out the purse and rip out the one piece. 

Got another tub spout yesterday, H/O tried to change out himself












Here's a tip for you REAL plumbers, when trying to remove a seizure like this spray w/d 40 in the notch out on the bottom and inspect pipe with a mirror when trying to turn. If the pipe starts to spin, cut it off its trash anyway right!?


----------

